# Uh OH!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I know it's early guys but....I am starting to go into spring turkey mode!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

You ain't the only one. I've started turning some strikers and finishing some of the box calls I started earlier. I can almost hear them now.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I practice on my slate while watching tv on Sunday mornings or in the venings. Drives my wife nuts!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

I seen a few toms this morning I think with some hens and they appeared to be strutting. Does this warm weather have them going early?


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

traphunter - i'd say YES !!!

While i have pheasants not turkeys, the other day when i went out to throw them some scratch grain, the alpha tom showed and i swear wanted to peck me. 

These are wild birds...mind you they are gray Himilian peacock pheasants, but they act pretty much like our local stuff. Normally they run and hide  This is the alpha male Boris.

AJ


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL bird, would love to have that as a mount! Can't say I've seen or heard of such a bird??? Around pheasants almost every weekend being involved with field trials. Would love to know more about these birds.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

MAK. What dogs do you run? I'm getting a V this spring/summer and will be testing/trialing with it.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

MAKtackle - thanks for the nice complement. It was their beauty that 1st drew me to them. 

They are VERY rare, one of the reasons i posted a pic to share with the other OGFers.

When we get the next warm up i'll bring my camera into the avary and try and get a shot of Boris showing. Much easier said than done


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

ugh, I have packed all my calls in my vest already, practice daily with the mouth calls while watching tv, I have watched cutting and strutting nine 2 times in the last 3 weeks, I have started printing off pages and pages of topo maps, I have an awfull urge to buy any turkey hunting related item I see on the shelves (luckilly most of it is clearenced stuff from last year), I made sure my NWTF dues were paid up and I am starting hear gobbles in my sleep from time to time. The end of march is going to be a LOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG ways off unless I can get my mind on something else


----------

